# Brigitte Nielsen: Böser Alkohol- Rückfall



## beachkini (6 Aug. 2012)

​
Am Wochenende tauchten erschütternde Fotos von Brigitte Nielsen (49) auf. Die einstige Hollywood-Diva saß völlig verwirrt und offensichtlich betrunken in einem Park in Los Angeles. Die trockene Alkoholikerin scheint einen schweren Rückfall erlitten zu haben.

"Alkohol macht mich zu einer schlechten Mutter, einer hässlichen, depressiven Frau und zu einem kompletten Loser", sagte Brigitte Nielsen einmal in einem Interview. "Ich hörte Stimmen, die mir befahlen zu trinken."

Obwohl sie in den vergangenen Jahren trocken war, scheint sie jetzt einen Rückfall erlitten zu haben, denn am Wochenende wurde die ehemalige Dschungelkönigin in einem desolaten Zustand gesichtet.

Sturzbetrunken torkelte sie durch einen Park in Los Angeles, immer wieder nahm sie einen Schluck aus ihrer Schnappsflasche, Billigfusel, der die Schauspielerin komplett benebelte. Irgendwann schlief sie verwirrt und völlig erschöpft auf dem Rasen ein. "Es war schrecklich, sie so zu sehen", sagte ein Augenzeuge dem "Daily Star". "Sie braucht dringend Hilfe."
(in-starmagazin.de)


----------



## Q (6 Aug. 2012)

ach je... das ist schade. Auch mit ihrem großen Humor kommt sie nicht darüber hinweg 

Edit: So sah die Ärmste aus...

4-brigitte-nielsen-seen-hanging-out-getting-drunk-park-los-angeles-04-08-2012-x-1-a.html


----------

